# Picky eater and vomiting



## Pacster (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello SM! So I've decided to seek help in trying to get my little picky eater to eat on a schedule. I've been trying for months to switch him to just plain solid kibble food since he's been having some dental and weight problems as of late even with regular brushings and the vet recommended to just having him stay on dry kibble food. I used to mix a bit of water and microwave it and/or mix a bit of boiled chicken but even then he'd eat it once or twice then ignore it a couple days later. 

The problem is that he just will not eat it on his own! I literally have to force feed him twice a day. Stick a few pieces in his mouth in which he'll spit out about 10 times until he starts eating reluctantly like a child eating his peas. I do not want him to get used to me handfeeding him but I just don't know any other way to get him to eat. Others have recommended to just leave food out and if he doesn't eat it, to take it away and give it back to him an hour later. Unfortunately I can't do that since he's so stubborn, that he'd starve himself and would end up throwing up yellow stomach bile. And this has happened quite a few times lately so I have to go back to hand feeding him :smcry:

Please any advice or help would be appreciated! Thank you so much!

Edit: Forgot to mention that his food is Acana Wild Prairie and Grasslands


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A little more information would help.

How old is he?

Has he had bloodwork to make sure there aren't any underlying health issues?

Has he had a bile acids test?

What dental issues has he had?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

You might try moistening the food-- not so it is soft, just so it releases the scent. You might even want to mix it with some canned food, just a little, to add flavor. I had terrible problems with my Cozette, who is tiny and any weight loss is concerning. 

I agree with Marj about getting a bile acids test. Also, ask your vet if your dog might have reflux. Cozette would not eat when her stomach felt acidic, and she would vomit when she would eat. Good luck!


----------



## Pacster (Sep 12, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> A little more information would help.
> 
> How old is he?
> 
> ...


Hi Ladysmom,

Here's a bit more information on my little guy.

He will be turning 5 in November, weighs about 11 lbs.

Yes, he has had bloodwork done and vet says that he's actually very healthy, just a little overweight by a pound or two

No, he hasn't had a bile test

Dental issues were a retained puppy tooth that was removed about 6 months ago, before that he had some tartar/plaque issues with his back teeth which was cleaned during the tooth removal.

Thank you for the reply!


----------



## Pacster (Sep 12, 2012)

socalyte said:


> You might try moistening the food-- not so it is soft, just so it releases the scent. You might even want to mix it with some canned food, just a little, to add flavor. I had terrible problems with my Cozette, who is tiny and any weight loss is concerning.
> 
> I agree with Marj about getting a bile acids test. Also, ask your vet if your dog might have reflux. Cozette would not eat when her stomach felt acidic, and she would vomit when she would eat. Good luck!


Hi socalyte,

I have tried both moistening and canned food. Works for a day or two then it goes right back to being Mr.Picky. The only time when he would vomit is if his stomach is too empty in which the yellow frothy bile would come out.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

There is no benefit to feeding dry food other than convenience. The idea it helps with dental disease is like telling a person that eating cereal for every meal would clean their teeth. Brushing your dog's teeth regularly is the most important piece to good dental health. Feed what your dog is use to and likes. Both dogs and cats can be very particular about the consistency of the food. Once they're use to something, they only want that. Lastly, a healthy dog will not starve themselves. If your dog will, then there may be a health problem.


----------



## Pacster (Sep 12, 2012)

jmm said:


> There is no benefit to feeding dry food other than convenience. The idea it helps with dental disease is like telling a person that eating cereal for every meal would clean their teeth. Brushing your dog's teeth regularly is the most important piece to good dental health. Feed what your dog is use to and likes. Both dogs and cats can be very particular about the consistency of the food. Once they're use to something, they only want that. Lastly, a healthy dog will not starve themselves. If your dog will, then there may be a health problem.


The thing is JMM is that I don't know what he likes. He will eat a certain food for a couple of days and then stop. I've had times where I've had up to 5 different types of food and would rotate it weekly and he still wouldn't eat it. I'm not saying that he starves himself where he would not eat for days, he will wait for hours until the last minute before he starts picking at it himself and by that time it's already too late and he would have thrown up bile before which is what I don't want happening which I'd handfeed it before that happens.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Have your vet do the Bile Acids Test---it is not in the regular work-up. It has to be on a fasting dog---draw blood, test, feed w/a higher fat meal, wait 2 hrs. & retest blood. These are sent to the lab for testing. It is the first step in determining if a dog has liver issues! Almost all dogs can have some issues---some are more serious than others. PLEASE ask your vet to do this important test now.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Do NOT feed high fat meals for bile acid assays. Fat in the blood can cause false results. A LOW FAT meal should be fed.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Would you mind feeding canned food exclusively, or 1/2 canned mixed with 1/2 dry? Having at least 50% canned may entice him to eat.

London had some digestive issues and began dropping weight, having loose and mucousy stool, and occasionally vomiting yellow bile. Jackie (JMM) and Crystal suggested I switch to a simple canned formula for a few months and include a probiotic supplement to help her digestive tract heal. It worked wonders, and I was slowly able to add in some kibble. It has been over a year I think now, and I decided to feed both of mine 1/2 canned and 1/2 kibble. They LOVE mealtimes now and London hasn't had any issues since then.

You may also want to consider home cooking for him with a balanced recipe from a veterinary nutritionist. It can be expensive, not to mention time consuming, so it isn't for everyone.

It doesn't sound like he has any major dental issues. His genetics play a huge role in dental health, and it sounds like he develops plaque at a faster than normal rate but some dogs do. Preston develops plaque much faster than London, but he also doesn't chew on antler bones as often as London...he just isn't much of a chewer. Your little guy's dental health is normal.

You can also try making meal times a game, or training sessions. Just use his kibble as a reward. If he likes interactive toys, there are things that dispense kibble (or treats) when he rolls it around with his muzzle.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Several questions for you:

What kind of kibble are you trying to feed him? If you give him a single piece by hand will he refuse it or eat it? Is he on a good probiotic? Have you tried Pepcid to see of that helps - his stomach may be full of acid and it hurts.


----------



## Daz (8 mo ago)

Pacster said:


> Hello SM! So I've decided to seek help in trying to get my little picky eater to eat on a schedule. I've been trying for months to switch him to just plain solid kibble food since he's been having some dental and weight problems as of late even with regular brushings and the vet recommended to just having him stay on dry kibble food. I used to mix a bit of water and microwave it and/or mix a bit of boiled chicken but even then he'd eat it once or twice then ignore it a couple days later.
> 
> The problem is that he just will not eat it on his own! I literally have to force feed him twice a day. Stick a few pieces in his mouth in which he'll spit out about 10 times until he starts eating reluctantly like a child eating his peas. I do not want him to get used to me handfeeding him but I just don't know any other way to get him to eat. Others have recommended to just leave food out and if he doesn't eat it, to take it away and give it back to him an hour later. Unfortunately I can't do that since he's so stubborn, that he'd starve himself and would end up throwing up yellow stomach bile. And this has happened quite a few times lately so I have to go back to hand feeding him :smcry:
> 
> ...


Hi
I wondered if you ever found an answer to this problem, My dog is just the same, we have tried kibble, raw, tinned, powdered, my cooking etc but he is just the same, ok for a couple of days then refusing, we also got into a routine of changing between four different foods but he then just wasted so much and held out for an alternative if he didn't fancy it. I am desperate


----------

